# Craigslist prank



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

SO somebody decided to post this ad on Craigslist with my number for free fish. Pretty sure it is some jerk I banned many times from our site. Regardless of that I need a favor from anyone reading this to please flag this ad real quick.... so I quit getting calls and text pleaseeeee.
here is the ad: FREE PLECOS

Thank you in advance


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Flagged them, shouldnt always let your number roam the net


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks....I don't ever put my number on my ads, they most likely were one of the respondents to my actual sale ad that I replied to with the contact number


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Thanks....I don't ever put my number on my ads, they most likely were one of the respondents to my actual sale ad that I replied to with the contact number


 That sucks. You should try those free text apps next time, they help you generate a fake number to get reached by then they will never know your actual number


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, if somebody contacts me regarding something I'm selling I should be able to trust them at the very least with my cell number.

Flagged, hope it ends soon for you.


----------



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

Lol those are rly nice plecos. No wonder u get so many texts and calls

Flagged!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Darn, am I too late? I wanted some free plecos too. I'll call you tonight after midnight just in case they're still available. :lol:


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Anthony, someone actually texted me at 1 am! appreciate the help everyone , its gone now. Number is getting changed today to avoid future issues as such. Im quite confident it was one of my biggest fans from here who has been banned many times.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Awe man, that really sucks! I know this is a public forum, but I always feel more comfortable with giving my info and meeting with people in our community. A shame this happened. Hope this is the end of it for you.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well unfortunately being a moderator I have a few haters here, apparently immature ones....goes to show why they are banned lol and will continue to be banned every time I find out their new names. Was a fear I had with posting stuff here and on CL anyway. I will be more careful with who gets the new number for sure.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

LOL it's amazing how petty some people can be
I'm all for less intrusive retribution, krazy glue/epoxy in car key holes, talcum powder in air intakes etc

glad you were able to get that ad pulled


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Text me when you get the new number John.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Text me when you get the new number John.


Because maybe you are behind this! AH HA! Just kidding


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Well unfortunately being a moderator I have a few haters here, apparently immature ones....goes to show why they are banned lol and will continue to be banned every time I find out their new names. Was a fear I had with posting stuff here and on CL anyway. I will be more careful with who gets the new number for sure.


Who said person hates you? Maybe they just love you a lot


----------



## Stan's Discus (Oct 29, 2012)

sorry to hear


----------

